# Anyone opinions on the Hinderer titanium modular kubotan/pen?



## Jumpmaster (May 23, 2006)

Does anyone around here have one of these? Because of my new job, I will probably have the opportunity to go asea, so I think this might be a good thing to have if for nothing more than a really nice Ti pen. Not really looking at it for a defensive weapon. Just for a pen.

If anyone has actually seen one in person (or owns one), please tell me what you think of it.

For the potential naysayers -- Yes, it is expensive, but we all know that:

1. It is made of Ti. Ti is expensive and difficult to machine. It is also highly-resistant from corrosion from salt-air.
2. You get what you pay for. 
3. Yes, I could just take a good #2 pencil and be done with it. But I won't.

JM-99


----------



## Joe Talmadge (May 23, 2006)

I've handled a couple, very nice work. More rough & tactical looking rather than sleek & classy, if that matters. I've threatened to pick one up myself a few times.

If you're really looking at this just as a pen and not as a weapon, keep in mind it takes the king of crappy, blotchy, leaky refills: Fishers. For _just_ a pen, no way would I find Fisher refills acceptable.


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 23, 2006)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I've handled a couple, very nice work. More rough & tactical looking rather than sleek & classy, if that matters. I've threatened to pick one up myself a few times.
> 
> If you're really looking at this just as a pen and not as a weapon, keep in mind it takes the king of crappy, blotchy, leaky refills: Fishers. For _just_ a pen, no way would I find Fisher refills acceptable.



Really? I like my bullet space pens...the pressurized cartridge is nice for writing on different (and inclined) surfaces...I understand what you're saying though -- it does tend to make a blob of ink on the end if not used for a couple of days. Or do you mean the Fisher "universal" refill in particular?

I did read on another forum that there are some alternatives to the Fisher refill for this pen...I'll look into them.

It would be nice to think of it as a defensive weapon too, I suppose...there are some places I cannot carry my handgun.

Thanks for the reply!

JM-99


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 24, 2006)

Here are a couple of links, if anyone's interested...

http://www.plazacutlery.com/Kubaton/KubatonMainpage.htm
http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/displayKnife.asp?pid=3140
http://www.edcknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=618

I went ahead and bought the pen. It is Strider "flame" finished. Will go with my Strider Ti HAK very well.

JM-99


----------



## Joe Talmadge (May 24, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> Really? I like my bullet space pens...the pressurized cartridge is nice for writing on different (and inclined) surfaces...I understand what you're saying though -- it does tend to make a blob of ink on the end if not used for a couple of days.



Sounds like you don't mind that cartridge, in which case I think you'll dig the Hinderer pen


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 24, 2006)

Nah...the globbing does bother me a bit, but I'm going to check into some alternative cartridges I've read about that will work in there.

Thanks!

JM-99


----------



## karlthev (May 24, 2006)

Let us know about alternate pen attachments/ink supplies.


Karl


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 24, 2006)

Wilco...when it gets here, I'll check it out, see what works and report back.

JM-99


----------



## karlthev (May 24, 2006)

Much appreciated :rock: 

Karl


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 28, 2006)

I found Mr. Hinderer's website tonight...in case anyone would like to see the goodies and the various attachments available.

http://www.rickhindererknives.com/

JM-99
(Seems like an obvious enough choice for a domain name, but the one I'd seen before had very little information on it...it wasn't this one...)


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 31, 2006)

Ok!!!

Got the pen/kubotan yesterday. I love it! It is very hefty!!

The ink refill is of the "universal" type. I pulled the Fisher one out (it was blue ink and that is a no-go for Army use and since I had drill this week...)...I found a Staedtler refills that work fine. Didn't have much use for the blue refill (duh) or the orange "highlighter" one in the 3-pack, but...the black one works great. No globs!

I will post pics later...have some bracelets to work on for now. 

JM-99


----------



## Sharpdogs (May 31, 2006)

I handled one at the last NJ KCA meeting. I was impressed at the quality of the workmanship but also how little it weighed. It's on my want list but unfortunately down towards the bottom due other knife/flashlight/gadget wants.


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 31, 2006)

Ahhh...you're just at a different stage than I am -- I had a LOT of lights and sold off a few to finance this new toy. 

Pics will follow, but a little busy right now -- have a makeup drill this week, so might be tomorrow night.

JM-99


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok...have a little more time tonight. Just got in from drill and I am tired! Just did a radio install in a new HMMWV. Whew!

I've been playing with the pen a lot. It is fun to assemble and disassemble. 

The pen works alright. It is balanced a little strangely though, but that may be just me. It's weighted a little too top-heavy for me, but still usable and it writes well. I replaced the Fisher pressurized cartridge with the Staedtler one. The Staedtler one writes smoothly.

Here are some pics...

Pen configuration, closed:






Pen configuration, writing/stabbing mode  :





Pen attachment alone:





Pen attachment with ink cartridge. Note set-screw on pen to lock down the cartridge for stabbing use:





The attachments are tightened with two aluminum(?) pins, shown here:





The whole set comes in a Pelican 1020 case:





Here is the device in Kubotan mode. It is a bit shorter this way than when in pen mode. The tightening holes in the body are used to convert it to a Koppo stick (included with the set was a short bit of 550 paracord for this purpose):





It is expensive, but I love the feel. It has a nice weight to it...I can learn to write with it weighted this way... It is just a lot of fun to handle. I'm glad I bought it. I will be buying the AP tip and "DNA collector" tip soon. When you buy the set from Rick's website, you can specify the two tips that come with the set. I bought from a different source...didn't find his site until afterward.

JM-99


----------

